# GWT und Suchmaschine und AdSense



## CeNoRiDeR (10. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe gerade folgendes Problem: Webanwendungen, welche mit Servlets und JSP, PHP oder was auch immer realisiert wurden liefern html code, welcher über die Suchmaschinen Bots gelesen und dadurch die Anwendungen / Seite / Portal auch in den Suchmaschinen indexiert werden. Bei WebAnwendungen die voll auf Ajax setzen (wie z.B. das Google Web Toolkit) gibt es ja unter umständen sogut wie garkeinen HTML Code (bis auf ein HTML/CSS Template) und ein Suma Bot findet bei solchen Seiten ja keinen Inhalt zum Indexieren. Ebenso der AdSense Bot welcher nach Content für passende werbung sucht, findet auf solchen Projekten keinen Inhalt, da ja alles Dynamisch per JavaScript geladen wird....

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich diese Problematik lösen lässt?


----------



## byte (11. Feb 2009)

Lies mal den Thread: http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Web-Toolkit/browse_thread/thread/8fe6a3d2eaab80bb/


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (11. Feb 2009)

dankeschön,
werde mir morgen den thread mal genau durchlesen...


----------

